# Interesting Instagram Articles



## Replytoken (Dec 18, 2012)

I do not have an account with them, but I did find these articles interesting:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-5...ays-it-now-has-the-right-to-sell-your-photos/

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/17/what-instagrams-new-terms-of-service-mean-for-you/

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2012)

They've backed down http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57559890-93/instagram-apologizes-to-users-we-wont-sell-your-photos/


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 19, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> They've backed down http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57559890-93/instagram-apologizes-to-users-we-wont-sell-your-photos/



Yes, I did see that update, Victoria.  Still, it is a good reminder about how the different TOS that govern your use of "free" software and services can impact your control of your images.  I am sure that many regulars here are aware of these issues, but it is still good to keep current.

--Ken


----------

